# Can your chihuahua swim ?



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

We bought a cottage last Nov and have yet to enjoy it ...bring on the spring!!!...the dogs will love it I am sure....but here is my fear...they have never been in a lake or river...I've taken them but they just couldn't be bothered getting wet...the only part of the cottage I dislike is there is no beach...its a river with steps and a dock and the water gets deep almost right away..
I'm going to have to see how it goes I guess but I worry if they fall in or fall off the dock ...will they beable to swim ? My b/f says all dogs can swim I disagree if they have never been in the water how do we know how well they can swim ?
I will of course try to bring them in when I go swimming but I highly doubt they will like the water much...they don't like the pool or to be bathed..
What do u guys think...should I just train them to stay away from the rivers edge or teach them to swim ? 
I guess I am alittle worried they are going to fall in since its not fenced there are some trees but they can still access the river..
Any suggestions ? What would u all do...

thanks 

Nancy


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Not true!! All dogs can not swim! It is natural for a few dogs to somehow know how to swim, but not for most, so don't believe that for one minute. You are right to worry about them falling off the dock, because chances are it's going to happen. They can be taught by getting in the pool with them, putting your hand under there belly and helping hold the back end up while they paddle; they will get the idea. It takes all dogs different amounts of time to learn, I guess it depends on much time you spend in the water with them. I take my chi boating with me & swimming in our pool in the back yard, so when spring/summer comes--we practically live in the water. If you don't think you're going to have time to teach them to swim, they have doggie life jackets they can wear while they're outside by the river, but it really is important for dogs to know how to swim.


----------



## BrianaNicole (Feb 15, 2012)

That's definitely not true! As a kid, we had a pug that would sink like a rock. 

If you want them to be able to get in, teach them to swim. Otherwise, teach them to stay away or even put up a fence.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

My girls can, but Izzie has a hard time sometimes. I think she is built weird.. lol. But when they were puppies we would take them out in the river a lil, and put them down, and they'd swim to shore. They did it right away, Izzie looks like she won't make it sometimes, but she would... it just looks like she won't the way she swims.. lol.


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

I would make sure if they were outside and there was any danger of them falling into water they had a lifejacket on ~ they make them for dogs of all sizes. Those couple minutes it keeps them afloat could save their lives.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

I have the same concern!!! I love the water and am by the pool and at the beach all summer long. I hope my Chi likes it! She hates the tub, but don't all dogs? LOL


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Get them life jackets, for sure. You'll still obviously need to keep an eye on them. All dogs are not great swimmers. Even if they are, it's a good idea for them to have a life jacket on, just in case they get in trouble. I just made a little blog, and my last post was about Odie's life jacket.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Ive had Mia, Bailey and Addy in my sisters pool. They all could swim. I havent tried with Lacey yet but she air dog paddles over the sink when I give her a bath....so I think she kinda knows.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

I have no way to check if Lacey can swim, but she does doggy-paddle in the air when I bring her in the shower and hold her under the spray. She's so silly!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Leila sure can. In fact i take her out in our pool a few times a summer for a little swim. I have a video of her doing it lol. Haven't tried Finn yet


----------

